# Tatoos and Piercings



## Swtbrat (Dec 8, 2007)

I notice a lot of you here are younger then I and I see some tatoos and piercings.
This topic is for showing off what ya got. :wink: 

I have a few Tatoos from my younger days but this is my biggest one.This one is on the outside of my left leg.I love Sylvester and Tweety!
Its about 14 years old.

Brat!


----------



## PuffDragon (Dec 8, 2007)

here are some of my pieces. going back soon to do my whole calf.


----------



## Swtbrat (Dec 8, 2007)

Some really nice work Puff.
:wink: 

Tatooing has come a long way since I've had mine done.


Brat!


----------



## hoosier (Dec 8, 2007)

im gettin mine today. im stuck between a couple though. i guess i will decide when i get there. it will defiently be reptile related though. lol


----------



## MMRR - jif (Dec 8, 2007)

I started a similar thread a month ago so I'll just copy the link here rather than reposting my pics. I have a sketch of a Rhino iguana in progress and hope to incorporate it with the Green iguana tat so that they look like mirror images of each other. When complete it will take up a good part of my back. Later on I want a Rudi and a Ctenosaur of some sort, also. 
http://www.tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=245


----------



## Swtbrat (Dec 8, 2007)

MMRR,
duh I knew I should of did a search,sorry.

Your tatoos are very cool. :wink: 

Brat!


----------



## nat (Dec 8, 2007)

I have eight tattoos and have been in one or two bod mod mags for some piercings my friends and I have done. My next project is a full back piece of a green tara and some sacred plant spirits that have a large significance in my life. I don't have any pics since my computer crashed but I can try to find some!


----------



## nat (Dec 8, 2007)

btw puff dragon, I am absolutely in love with your tattoos!


----------



## PuffDragon (Dec 8, 2007)

Swtbrat said:


> Some really nice work Puff.
> :wink:


\



> btw puff dragon, I am absolutely in love with your tattoos!



Thank you, thank you! My spider web with captn. wheel is now finished and Ill see if I can get a better angle on my crest. Be sure to check out jif's shes got some awesome ones too!!


----------



## VARNYARD (Dec 8, 2007)

My left ear is pierced, and I have plans on getting a tegu on my fore arm. I will just put it on my wish list for now.


----------



## MMRR - jif (Dec 8, 2007)

Thanks Puff, and Brat, no need to apologize. That thread was over a month ago and didn't get much response. 

My daughter and her SO have some nice artwork, also, and were featured in Savage magazine a few years back. Tats certainly can be addictive.


----------



## Lexi (Dec 9, 2007)

Well i have 2 tatts..my back isnt done yet..but getting there slowly....lip and septum peirced...my ears are streched and thats it.. but the one pic with the tatt on my hip is the only pic i have of it..but i do apologize for my nakedness.
Septum




ears and lip




hip




back


----------



## ApriliaRufo (Dec 9, 2007)

I love Americana tattoos! Rock on Lexi. I'm waiting for my ball stella to get bigger and then I'll take her into the studio to have her wrap a cross for a tribute to my gone grandfather. Rest in piece GP!!


----------



## Lexi (Dec 9, 2007)

ApriliaRufo said:


> I love Americana tattoos! Rock on Lexi. I'm waiting for my ball stella to get bigger and then I'll take her into the studio to have her wrap a cross for a tribute to my gone grandfather. Rest in piece GP!!


yeah i wanna get my tegus heads put on my chest...but havnt desided if it would look good or not!


----------



## hoosier (Dec 9, 2007)

i just got mine yesterday. its a drawing i did a while back of a lizard. its cool as hell but hurts like a B!tch! lol ill get yall pics tonight. 8)


----------



## hoosier (Dec 9, 2007)

heres the outline. i drew a while back




its colored in on my are mith shades of green with red spots. it looks amazing


----------



## Swtbrat (Dec 9, 2007)

I love the back one Lexi!

Don't apoligize for the nakedness just thank God I wasn't naked in mine. :wink: LMAO

Brat!


----------



## Lexi (Dec 9, 2007)

Swtbrat said:


> I love the back one Lexi!
> 
> Don't apoligize for the nakedness just thank God I wasn't naked in mine. :wink: LMAO
> 
> Brat!


 Thanks Brat!..I just wasnt sure if i should put that pic or not.. sense its a family site and all..


----------



## olympus (Dec 9, 2007)

these are mine.


----------



## Swtbrat (Dec 9, 2007)

Whoa olympus,thats a lot of Tatoos.I love the Loyalty one best!

Brat!


----------



## PuffDragon (Dec 9, 2007)

hoosier said:


> i just got mine yesterday. its a drawing i did a while back of a lizard. its cool as hell but hurts like a B!tch! lol ill get yall pics tonight. 8)


come on it doesn't hurt!!! you'll find yourself wanting more in no time lol


----------



## MMRR - jif (Dec 9, 2007)

I don't find it painful as much as irritating. And then the itching drives you nuts! In the long run it's worth it and you know that you've earned each and every one.


----------



## nat (Dec 10, 2007)

I much rather prefer getting the tattoo than dealing with the aftercare. I can handle the mild pain but the itching and dryness afterwards drives me nuts!


----------



## Lexi (Dec 10, 2007)

thats a sweet scar you got on your upper arm!


----------



## PuffDragon (Dec 10, 2007)

Lexi said:


> thats a sweet scar you got on your upper arm!


that could make a cool thread! scars from your animals.


----------



## jimski427 (Dec 10, 2007)

*my tattoo*

this is my first and only tattoo so far. its for my grandpa who died in august 2006. the flower was one of his flowers that he ALLWAYS used to talk about, and against the wind is for the bob segar song, it was his favorite song. i need to get his dates added to the bottom of it......... SOOOOO without further a-do....


----------



## Swtbrat (Dec 10, 2007)

Ohhhhhhh I LOVE that jimski.The dates will really add to it.  

I love Bob Seger too!

Brat!


----------



## Lexi (Dec 10, 2007)

oh man that is Beautiful!


----------



## olympus (Dec 10, 2007)

That scar didn't come from my tegu it came from somebody that tried to rob me for my coat but was not successful.


----------



## Lexi (Dec 10, 2007)

I hope you beat the F*ck out of them!


----------



## olympus (Dec 10, 2007)

That's why I said he TRIED to rob me. I have one on my face too, for some reason people like that one.


----------



## Lexi (Dec 10, 2007)

i dont know the one on your arm was pretty serious!!! you might just have to post the one on your face so i can compair.


----------



## olympus (Dec 10, 2007)

you make the decision.


----------



## ApriliaRufo (Dec 10, 2007)

olympus said:


> you make the decision.



My name's Olympus and my scar is gangster!!! Lol! That's hardcore bro! You never have to worry about anything because that is straight tough.


----------



## olympus (Dec 10, 2007)

Apriliarufo you are funny as h#@l man. Thanks for the complament.


----------



## PuffDragon (Dec 10, 2007)

that's north jersey for you son!


----------



## PuffDragon (Dec 10, 2007)

here's my captains wheel completed. was hard to get a good angle lol but you can get the idea


----------

